# Stream snipe links



## SuperMaleVitality1776 (Dec 11, 2020)

Please repost links for stream snipes here. They are often hard to find in fast moving threads.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 12, 2020)

this seems like a bad idea, especially since ralph is a flaggot
let's not make it easy for him...


----------



## SuperMaleVitality1776 (Dec 12, 2020)

death of chans said:


> this seems like a bad idea, especially since ralph is a flaggot
> let's not make it easy for him...


It seems like Ralph or at least Gaydur and other jannies are already pretty good at finding the stream snipes on YouTube. This thread might be useful for stream snipes that do not run on Youtube or a platform that gives a shit about flagging. 
But I agree, if this makes it a lot easier for them the gained convenience is not really worth it.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 12, 2020)

SuperMaleVitality1776 said:


> It seems like Ralph or at least Gaydur and other jannies are already pretty good at finding the stream snipes on YouTube. This thread might be useful for stream snipes that do not run on Youtube or a platform that gives a shit about flagging.
> But I agree, if this makes it a lot easier for them the gained convenience is not really worth it.


so bitwave links?
the other links were easy to find since his thread was in one place.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 12, 2020)

death of chans said:


> this seems like a bad idea


Or


Spoiler: Healthy Food Recipes and Exercise Tips



Now that the gunt and his guard won't read this, it's a great idea since this can be a red herring thread. That's what a red herring is right? The fake thing?


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 12, 2020)

I haven't been flagged since I stopped posting the link out in the open. I'm being careful with the links, so far nobody I've given the stream link has passed it off to Reethan, I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 12, 2020)

Stream snipe link here.
Will be up until Ralph and Gator flag it down.


----------



## naught (Dec 13, 2020)

Nice try


----------



## Pixis (Dec 15, 2020)

No stream snipe links for tonight?


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 18, 2020)

Pixis said:


> No stream snipe links for tonight?


Check your PMs


----------



## Ol' Slag (Dec 18, 2020)

if there is a stream snipe, someone PM me.


----------

